# Asus VG278H nur 60Hz



## azrata (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Hab schon alles probiert; besitze noch eine HD6950DCII von Asus (680GTX bestellt kommt aber erst in 2 Wochen) nur funktionieren 120hz im 2D nicht.
Monitor ist über das mitgelieferte DVI-Kabel angeschlossen. Dass 3D nicht funktioniert da es ja Nvidia 3d vision ist, damit hab ich mich schon abgefunden aber,
dass selbst der 120hz seinen Dienst verweigert nimmt mich schon ein wenig mit.
ATI Treiber neu installiert hat nichts geholfen
DVI slots gewechselt hat nichts geholfen
Gut zureden hat auch nichts geholfen.
Im Hardwaremanager ist nur ein PnP Monitor (Standart) aufgeführt. Im Controllpanel steht VG278 (Ohne H, keine Ahnung ob das wichtig ist oder nicht).
Wenn ich nicht unterstützte oder aufgeführte Raten eingeben will ist auch keine Auswahlmöglichkeit über 60 Hz möglich. Was ist das los?

Helft mir^^

MfG

edit: auf der Treibercd sind nur Nvidia GPU Treiber und auf der Seite von Asus gibts garkeine Treiber für den Monitor =/


----------



## Ryle (3. Mai 2012)

Die Asus Karte hat glaub so einen merkwürdigen Resolution Switch. Also rechts neben dem Crossfire Connector ist so ein Switch der normalerweise für Dual Bios gedacht ist, der stellt die DVI Ports von Single auf Dual Link um und ermöglicht höhere Auflösung oder eben 120Hz oder nur 1080p und bis zu 6 Monitore. 
Also mal Rechner ausschalten, vom Strom trennen und den kleinen Dipschalter umlegen und dann die beiden DVI Ports ausprobieren.


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (4. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

hast du mal versucht, falls du Windows 7 nutzt, unter Systemsteuerung -> Darstellung und Anpassung -> Anzeige -> Anzeigeeinstellungen ändern -> Erweiterte Einstellungen -> Monitor die Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate dort einzustellen auf die 120Hz ? Bei mir wird der Monitor übrigens auch nur als Asus VG278 angezeigt. 

Gruss

MaB-(GER)-


----------



## azrata (4. Mai 2012)

ich habe auf dem aktuellen Bios die Shader gemoddet. Sind die dann immenoch verfügbar wenn man den Schalter umlegt?
Ja MaB-(GER)-, das habe ich schon ausprobiert gehen maximal nur 60 hz.
Aber das mit dem Switch werd ich heute Nachmittag mal versuchen!
Danke bis hierer 

MfG


----------



## Ryle (4. Mai 2012)

> ich habe auf dem aktuellen Bios die Shader gemoddet. Sind die dann immenoch verfügbar wenn man den Schalter umlegt?


Ich denke nicht. Die eine Position sollte ja ein Failsave sein und ist normalerweise nicht beschreibbar. Aber guck mal in der Anleitung oder auf dem Karton, bei der Karte die ich meine dürfte da eine Zeichnung sein welche Position des Schalters die Ausgänge auf Dual DVI stellt.
Laut dem Bild, linke Position des Schalters und der DVI Anschluss Richtung Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (4. Mai 2012)

Dann wird es wohl an dem Schalter liegen, um auf Dual Link DVI umzuschalten, daher dann wohl auch nur die 60Hz momentan...wusste gar nicht, dass es dafür extra nen Schalter gibt, aber hatte bisher auch noch keine ATI Grafikkarte.


----------



## Ryle (4. Mai 2012)

Das ist auch keineswegs Standard und auch total ungewöhnlich. Das hab ich bisher nur bei Asus Karten gesehen. Allerdings haben die die Karten eben auch mit 6 Ausgängen vollgestopft und man darf im Single Link Modus mit einer Karte auch tatsächlich 6 Displays mit 1080p ansteuern.


----------



## azrata (4. Mai 2012)

Jo, war der Schalter.... Vielen Dank für die Hilfe wäre da nie im Leben drauf gekommen D:


----------

